# Bobby Hill anyone hear from him?????



## TeguBlake (Sep 24, 2012)

*Bobby hill, anyone hear from him?*

where is bobby anyone herd from him? i was supposed to get one shipped today to bad he hasn't got a hold of me yet.


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

Are you surprised?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Sep 24, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

I'd hate to say, I told you so. We'll see what happens.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 24, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

He said he was gonna ship me my tegu 2.5 weeks ago!! And that just so happens to be the day he stopped calling me back and returning my emails. -_-


----------



## the_cw (Sep 24, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

The new joke is that I still haven't gotten my refund from him. Like I said, he's going to hear back from me. Don't buy from Varnyard!


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

I was told mine would ship August 13th....


----------



## TeguBlake (Sep 24, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

omg this is makeing me so mad he has told me 3 dates and hasnt come through with one.


----------



## got10 (Sep 24, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*



Skeetzy said:


> I was told mine would ship August 13th....



did he say of what year though ? just joking ,I really wonder what in the
world is going on with him over the last few years . it seems like its a ponzi scheme except he isnt hitting anybody off but himself


----------



## TeguBlake (Sep 24, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

his phone is off the hook then not then off the hook then on, so i know he is on the phone but isn't answering mine. makes me sad.. i have build an en closer and bought a ton of stuff to not get my tegu. i was so exited..


when i called i got msgs full, is there that many people trying to get a hold of him?


----------



## Diablo (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*



TeguBlake said:


> his phone is off the hook then not then off the hook then on, so i know he is on the phone but isn't answering mine. makes me sad.. i have build an en closer and bought a ton of stuff to not get my tegu. i was so exited..
> 
> 
> when i called i got msgs full, is there that many people trying to get a hold of him?





Honestly man ditch bobby and take the 150$ loss. Go to tegu terra and buy one from johnny. Youll have it in a week. Ive been trying to get a lawyer to maybe do something about bobby. But i havent been successful yet. Still trying. I hate to see people get stolen from next year too. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## hanniebann (Sep 24, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

I gave up trying. This is stupid


----------



## TeguBlake (Sep 24, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

i cant believe this, how can you scam people for this long? want my tegu or my money back. i don't like to play games. but he has told me 3 specific dates and i get a diffident excuses. and he said he was in the hospital, but the same day i herd that, SOMEONE got there's:-/....


----------



## the_cw (Sep 24, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

Again, the lesson to learn is *not* to buy from him. When new members come by and ask who they should get their '13 Tegus from, make sure to explain this in full.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 24, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*



the_cw said:


> Again, the lesson to learn is *not* to buy from him. When new members come by and ask who they should get their '13 Tegus from, make sure to explain this in full.



Just open a paypal dispute.


----------



## TeguBlake (Sep 24, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*



Logie_Bear said:


> the_cw said:
> 
> 
> > Again, the lesson to learn is *not* to buy from him. When new members come by and ask who they should get their '13 Tegus from, make sure to explain this in full.
> ...



he told me he doesn't have a Paypal account, he told me to use a Walmart monygram.


----------



## the_cw (Sep 24, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*



Logie_Bear said:


> the_cw said:
> 
> 
> > Again, the lesson to learn is *not* to buy from him. When new members come by and ask who they should get their '13 Tegus from, make sure to explain this in full.
> ...



I have. He also said he'd refund the money. He hasn't. Also, if he's not asking for Paypal anymore that shows that his shady practices are at least hurting him a little.


----------



## TeguBlake (Sep 24, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

i feel stupid..


----------



## Diablo (Sep 24, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*



TeguBlake said:


> Logie_Bear said:
> 
> 
> > the_cw said:
> ...



Are you kidding me? I'm sorry but are we all gonna sit back and let this happen. A WALMART moneygram??? This is ridiculous. If this doesn't prove he is scamming then I don't know what will. He got his paypal account shut down at least. We have to get this news spread around guys. I really don't wanna see people next year coming here asking when Bobby is gonna send them their tegu.


----------



## TeguBlake (Sep 24, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

he said his paypal was hacked


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 24, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

LOL.

I just called Paypal and told them this. They actually opened a claim on my second half of the deposit, even though its way past 45 days. They dont normally cover the purchase of animals, but if they can prove he's abusing paypal, then they will allow refunds to happen.

Hopefully if they refund the second half of the deposit, I can get them to do the first half. Don't see why not if they do prove he's abusing it. Let's just hope they can prove it.


----------



## TeguBlake (Sep 24, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

i think he tricked me..


----------



## Diablo (Sep 24, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*



TeguBlake said:


> i think he tricked me..



We all feel that way.


----------



## TeguBlake (Sep 24, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*



Diablo said:


> TeguBlake said:
> 
> 
> > i think he tricked me..
> ...




has anyone got a Tegu lately?


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 24, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

Yea I'm trying to get the money back to repay laura but I doubt its gonna happen....I'm just gonna keep saving until I have enough to repay her


----------



## TeguBlake (Sep 24, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

she just gave you one? trusting you to pay her back?


----------



## Diablo (Sep 24, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

Everyone open up disputes with paypal regardless if it's past the 45 days. I just called them up and talked to them and they said the more disputes the get regardless of the deadline being passed they tally them up and remove him. He also said if they remove him from paypal within 180 days then they end up taking whatever money he has in the account and distributing it to people who were past the 45 day period. That's if he doesn't pull his money out of it in time.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 24, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*



TeguBlake said:


> she just gave you one? trusting you to pay her back?



Yea she is an extremely nice and generous person. Plus we are friends on facebook so its not like I'm just gonna fall of the grid after I get the tegu and screw her over  lol


----------



## TeguBlake (Sep 24, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*



ReptileGuy said:


> TeguBlake said:
> 
> 
> > she just gave you one? trusting you to pay her back?
> ...



i wish i was her friend id buy one right now.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 24, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*



TeguBlake said:


> ReptileGuy said:
> 
> 
> > TeguBlake said:
> ...



I don't believe she has any left 


TeguTerra still have quite a few tegus left!


----------



## Diablo (Sep 24, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*



TeguBlake said:


> ReptileGuy said:
> 
> 
> > TeguBlake said:
> ...



http://teguterra.com/

Call him up or email him right now. It is 260$ shipped for a black and white. He responds quickly to emails, and has excellent customer service. He was very nice to me and my tegu came within a week. Johnny is an awesome guy, his tegus are just as awesome. Here is a picture of Yoshi to prove it.

Also I say email him right now because you never know when he will run out. I'm not sure how many hatchling he has, Yoshi was a month old when I got him.


----------



## TeguBlake (Sep 24, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*



Diablo said:


> TeguBlake said:
> 
> 
> > ReptileGuy said:
> ...



idk man.. i just spent 350, ill probably wait till next year. i didnt eat lunch for a month to pay for that damn thing


----------



## Diablo (Sep 24, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*



TeguBlake said:


> Diablo said:
> 
> 
> > TeguBlake said:
> ...



Damn yeah I only spent 150 for a black and white. Didn't know you ordered an extreme, ouch. Sorry man.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 24, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

Yikes! I thought you got a B&W as well....


----------



## TeguBlake (Sep 24, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*



Diablo said:


> TeguBlake said:
> 
> 
> > Diablo said:
> ...



its fine.. just really upseting when i was piss exited and build a enclosure and bought his food and bought lights and humidifier and everything need and now if been lied to 3 times and cant get him to reply to anything.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 24, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

If you do get a hold of him (I would have better luck calling him around noon), tell him straight up that you saved your money up and get pay for another and see where that gets you. Tell him you know he is scamming and that either he gives you your tegu or money back. I would but he knows my number now and will pickup then hang up.


----------



## TeguBlake (Sep 24, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

every time i called him today i got a busy tone.. and why does he hang up on you?


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 24, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

Because he is a scammer and doesn't wanna realize he is ripping off a kid. Or does he....? o.0


----------



## TeguBlake (Sep 24, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

I cant believe that he would hang up on you. He convinced me that i could get it on the 17, then the 19, then tomorrow but he didn't call me with tracking number.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 24, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*



TeguBlake said:


> I cant believe that he would hang up on you. He convinced me that i could get it on the 17, then the 19, then tomorrow but he didn't call me with tracking number.



He thinks it is some big joke -_-


----------



## TeguBlake (Sep 24, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

but, i dont understand how he could have gottin away with this for so long?


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 24, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*



TeguBlake said:


> but, i dont understand how he could have gottin away with this for so long?



haha no idea....he must be somewhat smart.


----------



## TeguBlake (Sep 24, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

No, he is very smart.


----------



## james.w (Sep 24, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

He gets away with it because people don't research before they buy.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Sep 24, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

Yup^^^ There were some signs last year. Sucks that it happened though and I feel bad for you all.


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

Last year seemed like a fluke year for him. It seemed like he was the most reputable breeder when I did my research. Then I found out about last year's slip ups and thought this year he'd make right. Boy was I wrong. I think now people who do research on him before buying, will see all our threads and realize it. But there's still no hope for people who don't look into him more.


----------



## james.w (Sep 24, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

Last year was somewhat a fluke with what happened with the animals. The way he handled it, is a different story.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*



james.w said:


> Last year was somewhat a fluke with what happened with the animals. The way he handled it, is a different story.



I agree totally...from what I read online and videos of him with tegus and also people pleased with Varnyard tegus I was convinced he was reputable...now,all of a sudden,(after paying in full and then joining tegu talk...) i find myself 150 poorer and no communication with the guy who took my money and promised me a tegu...don't feel stupid cuz there are probably hundreds of us...it's called trusting you'll get what you paid for. He has taken advantage of this trust.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## the_cw (Sep 25, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

If he says his paypal got hacked then I guess I have to call them again to give them that information. That's abusing the system.

Also, yes, *nobody* should buy from him in the future. It's a matter of getting bad breeders out of the business. We should not have to put up with this level of tacky, illicit customer service.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Sep 25, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

I guarantee you, next year there will be a handful or more people that get scammed by him for not researching prior to purchase. He's scammed enough people two years in a row and it's just sad. I've been telling people to go to tegu terra since last year. I've dealt with Johnny several times and I have yet to meet anyone who's more genuine then him, he has some stock from Bert Langerwerf from Agama Intl. I miss the days when Agama was around.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 25, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*



Skeetzy said:


> Last year seemed like a fluke year for him. It seemed like he was the most reputable breeder when I did my research. Then I found out about last year's slip ups and thought this year he'd make right. Boy was I wrong. I think now people who do research on him before buying, will see all our threads and realize it. But there's still no hope for people who don't look into him more.



That is exactly what I was thinking as well!


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*



the_cw said:


> If he says his paypal got hacked then I guess I have to call them again to give them that information. That's abusing the system.
> 
> Also, yes, *nobody* should buy from him in the future. It's a matter of getting bad breeders out of the business. We should not have to put up with this level of tacky, illicit customer service.



Already told them.


----------



## TeguBlake (Sep 25, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

well i guess i just gave him 350 dollars, i was so exited now, im 600 dollers lost for nothing


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 25, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

Damn guys, sorry to hear about all the dirty he's done to you all. I guess I'm one of the lucky one's to actually receive my tegu. Again, I'm sorry to all of you who didn't get their tegus. If mine were of age and I had as many clutches as some of these breeders, I'd do right by all this and hook everyone that got wronged up! I've done it with pups before and they are more time consuming to raise than hatchling tegus. Get at me in about 3 years lol!


----------



## LizardzRock (Sep 25, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

I finally got my money back from my bank and paypal. I got the paypal money w/o any issues ($75) and the other $75 I had to pay $25 of it to my bank for a processing fee, but I got and it is not in his lil grimey pockets anymore. Bobby Hill is a scamming piece of trash in my mind.


----------



## hanniebann (Sep 25, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

Paypal was understanding? What did you tell them?? I'm going to be calling after work. If there is anything specific that helped you to get your money back please let me know. This whole thing is such a clusterfluff I don't even k ow where to start if I get someone on the phone.


----------



## TeguBlake (Sep 25, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

what if he convinced me to use a Walmart monygram?:huh:


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 25, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*



TeguBlake said:


> what if he convinced me to use a Walmart monygram?:huh:



Just did a little googling: 

"Western Union and moneygram do not verify anything on the form the sender fills out, not the name, not the street address, not the country, not even the gender of the receiver, it all means absolutely nothing. The clerk will not bother to check ID and will simply hand off the cash to whomever walks in the door with the MTCN# and question/answer. Neither company will tell the sender who picked up the cash, at what store location or even in what country the money walked out the door. Neither company has any kind of refund policy, money sent is money gone forever. If you google "Western Union scam", "fraud moneygram scammer" or something similar you will find hundreds of posts from victims and near-victims who lost money via Western Union and moneygram".


----------



## Melissa (Sep 25, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

well I sent him $350 for an extreme for my husbands birthday, and he told me they would be shipped around my husbands birthday which was July13th, and here we are still no tegu just lots of excuses and unanswered phone calls. e bought a tegu from him about 2 yrs ago and he was great. what happened to you Bobby......


----------



## Diablo (Sep 25, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*



LizardzRock said:


> I finally got my money back from my bank and paypal. I got the paypal money w/o any issues ($75) and the other $75 I had to pay $25 of it to my bank for a processing fee, but I got and it is not in his lil grimey pockets anymore. Bobby Hill is a scamming piece of trash in my mind.



Everytime I call up paypal they tell me they can't do anything for me. Was your last deposit within the 45 days? My bank also said I was screwed, how in the world did you get them to do it?


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Sep 25, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

In my opinion his tegus probably didn't produce and he had already spent everyones deposit money. Since he had no tegus to ship out he has been avoiding the situation for as long as possible.


----------



## Steven. (Sep 25, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*



BatGirl1 said:


> james.w said:
> 
> 
> > Last year was somewhat a fluke with what happened with the animals. The way he handled it, is a different story.
> ...



This is exactly what he's doing. He got the rep now, so he knows everyone reguardless of how many people get robbed, is gonna buy from him. Because of all the videos and happy customers he's had in the past, everyone sees that his animals are top quality, but no mentions his customer service..lol.. Its a simple concept, get millions of customers then as the years go on rob couple as more come in.. If you guys wanna speak your opinion, put a word in on every video and thread on the web and let the new comers know that this guy is a threat to their money and their future tegu purchase. This is only one thread. There are thousands of videos and reviews on varnyard tegus that people watch when they wanna know a little bit more info on him as a breeder. I know thats what made me buy from him awhile back.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

I know that many more people read news and watch tv than internet alone.if things don't straighten out maybe his local news/radio/tv stations should know about what's been going on...then he could either get a chance to redeem himself or...if he refuses...it would at least bring the plight of the unhappy customers into the public view...

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kim86 (Sep 25, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*


----------



## Steven. (Sep 25, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*



kim86 said:


>



lol nice..


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

That Bobby I like though...haha.he seems more of a fairpoint business man as well... 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


Fair...not fairpoint. Omg stupid smartphones haha

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LizardzRock (Sep 25, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*



Diablo said:


> LizardzRock said:
> 
> 
> > I finally got my money back from my bank and paypal. I got the paypal money w/o any issues ($75) and the other $75 I had to pay $25 of it to my bank for a processing fee, but I got and it is not in his lil grimey pockets anymore. Bobby Hill is a scamming piece of trash in my mind.
> ...



With Paypal I just asked to speak with their Fraud Dept. and made a claim against Two Teals b/c my second deposit was made within the 45 day mark. It took 7 days to process via Paypal. Now with my bank(Regions Bank) I went in person and filled out a form to reverse the transaction and it cost me 25 bucks... so all in all I lost 25 out of 150 and gained some knowledge about internet fraud and the POS's behind it like bobby hill behind it. Some banks might not offer this. They stated that they do not publicly say they do this, and directed me to a manager who conducted it and I signed it. Over all a pain, but i just wanted to make sure that dude aka bobby hill was not gonna have a cent of mine. 

extract from paypal support email: ([email protected] <[email protected]>

Seller's Name: bobby hill
Seller's Email: [email protected]
Seller's Transaction ID: 114549908L286750L

Transaction Date: Aug 4, 2012
Transaction Amount: -$75.00 USD

For my bank I just had a deposit made 10 days after filing the paperwork with them.

Bottom line if it has been over 45 days after a payment then paypal cannot do anything due to policy. Bobby Hill is protected by this policy due to the nature of his business and the time it takes to produce his "goods" (tegus). So the lesson(s) I learned, is you cannot always rely on what ppl say/review about internet based businesses, next time get something is writing, i.e. contract of sale, etc, and look into the payment methods they want you to use so that if anything goes wrong you have options and ways to deal with it.


----------



## DoctorPepper4 (Sep 25, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

well after i posted that video of mr.hill being truth-o-fobic and trying to be like Mr.Walt Disney and sell me children story's...lololol....he didnt want to ship my black and white male tegu i reported him to pay-pal and my bank and i got a full refund back...my full 150.00 dont know how my bank did it but they got my money back for me....and my son couldn't be happier.....and all i can say is SHAME ON YOU MR.HILLS FOR STEALING MONEY FROM TEN YEAR OLD KIDS.....OOOOHHH AND YOU SAID I'LL NEVER GET MY MONEY BACK HAHAHAHAHA I TOLD YOU I WOULD.....


----------



## apocalypse910 (Sep 25, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

This whole thing is really sad. When I decided to get my tegu I researched for ages and bobby hill had an amazing reputation. I put down a deposit shortly before the initial craziness with the reds. I was nervous for a while but I got my extreme early in the season before this years problems started. 

In my mind you don't build a rep like that and then wake up one day - say screw it - and start scamming people instead. My guess is that he had two very bad seasons, couldn't afford to payout the deposits, and decided his best bet was to try and hold people off and get more deposits to stay above water. Again I suppose that means very little if he owes you a tegu, and I'd like to think I'd handle things better in the same situation, but I get the sense that this is a matter of being in over his head rather than malice. 

I did think people were being alarmist in thinking he wouldn't come through this year - and unfortunately I couldn't have been more wrong. I can't in good faith defend him anymore - but I'm still hoping that there is a good explanation for all this.


----------



## the_cw (Sep 25, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

I'm sure he has so many good reasons. Fact is, though, that they don't much matter anymore. People should not buy from him anymore after this. He is running a scam at this point. People are missing their animals and, in my case, there's no refund(and Paypal is doing nothing). He is a thief.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 30, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

_C&P'd from the other site so there is no confusion.

Couldn't agree with that more, it's a messed up situation, things will eventually pass and hopefully everyone gets what they deserve. But the threads are a train wreck I'm so tired of seeing,.. smh,... but can't turn my eyes away from it. I don't know when, more and more people stopped taking responsibility for their own actions. Whether they did their research before making the deposits or not, they are still responsible to a degree for the predicament they're in now. After seeing other peoples scars you don't (shouldn't) play with fire and then get mad when you get burned.

On top of that you're dealing with a whole lot of melodramatic people that either don't know how or just refuse to stick to the facts. Stop over exaggerating the situation, information, speculations or hear say and stick to what you know. Which unfortunately for most is very little but even then for a person like me, I empathize with and find people more credible without all the exaggerating. If you have to be over the top and stretch the truth why should I believe or even sympathize with anything else you say?

Yeah he could have handled the situation different but he didn't and has not for quite some time now, so why even take that chance? There are too many other ways of obtaining a tegu out there. If for what ever reason it just had to be one of his, why not wait for them to hatch and see what he has left especially with everything that has been going on. Even then directly through him is just one way of obtaining one of his tegus.

Some people are upset because he's taking deposits for next year,.. no surprise there he did the same thing last year if he didn't he probably wouldn't be in a deeper situation this year. Even with that he will still get deposits for next years clutches, I will put money on it that he's gotten some already. So there may or may not be more of the same threads later on, only time will tell.

Just like they jumped on that band wagon for better or worse, now people are jumping on the Tegu Terra wagon,.. but where did his reputation start out at? Not to mention his stock. 

Things happen, we all make mistakes some bigger and more serious than others but most of which in time we can also recover from. I'll just be glad when this is all over and done with._


----------



## Dana C (Oct 1, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*



the_cw said:


> If he says his paypal got hacked then I guess I have to call them again to give them that information. That's abusing the system.
> 
> Also, yes, *nobody* should buy from him in the future. It's a matter of getting bad breeders out of the business. We should not have to put up with this level of tacky, illicit customer service.



His Pay Pal got hacked?? Please, he could have come up with something better than that. Hacking a Pay Pal account is very very difficult and I would guess that he doesn't keep a balance in it.


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Oct 1, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

actually paypal is very hackable. i have been hacked at least 4 times in the last 2 years. im not saying he isnt lying but it can happen


----------



## larissalurid (Oct 1, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*



Jeremyxb12 said:


> actually paypal is very hackable. i have been hacked at least 4 times in the last 2 years. im not saying he isnt lying but it can happen



That is true, even mine has been hacked in the past a few months ago as well as my cousins a few years ago.


----------



## Skeetzy (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

I have a friend who along with some other kids online, hacked paypal for fun. Didn't take any money or anything. His whole house got raided by the FBI, who took his entire family's cellphones, laptops and computers. Nothing happened to him I think, but they were doing it to prove its possible.


----------



## Ujarak (Oct 1, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

Yes it can happen but, i spoke with paypal and they told me they were shutting his account down because of all of the negetive reports they got about his dealings with people. Then a few days later he told me he closed down his paypal because he didnt want to do buisness with them anymore. Then all of a sudden hes telling people he got hacked...the truth of the matter is he is scamming people. I had a deposit on a pair of reds and its now been two months since he told me id get a refund. Ive spoken to him 3 times a week for the last couple months and have for the most part been civil with him but now he wont pick up my calls and will pick up and hang up so i cant leave a message.


----------



## the_cw (Oct 1, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

He's a thief. Nothing more to do than gather evidence and speak with the proper individuals. Also, try and make sure others don't make the same mistake we, apparently, have.


----------



## Melissa (Oct 1, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

His paypal was NOT hacked when I talked to him a few weeks ago he told me it was frozen and under investigation because of 1 person filing for a refund (but I figure it was more than 1 person) He also told me he closed his bank account that was on his paypal and opened a new account so that paypal couldn't pull the money out. He told me this when I still believed I may get a tegu, but he has refused to answer or return my calls the last 2 weeks, and I really believe there are no more tegus and we were all scammed. I filed a complaint with the IC3 and encourage everyone else to do the same.


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 1, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

That's why he isn't taking Paypal deposits for next year I'm sure.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

My friend keeps telling me to contact paypal for my money but looks like I'm out of luck...right? Ugh

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DoctorPepper4 (Oct 1, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*

just make sure you keep all the emails between you and bobby hill i got a call from an agent and he asked me how long this been going on and that a lot of people where complaining about him i passed on all the names and numbers from the 25 people that gave me their info he will be contacting you guys in the next couple of day just make sure you give the agent all the emails and paypal receipt paypal complaint # and bank complaint # as well like you guys know i got my full 150.00 back from my bank and they will take action against him....just remember make sure you have all your facts right when he asks you guys.....GOOD LUCK guys keep me posted


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 1, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone hear from him?*

You can also show copies of these threads and fauna BOI.


----------



## tommylee22 (Oct 1, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone hear from him?*

Wow this is crazy, I guess I got lucky that I got my tegu..


----------



## Diablo (Oct 1, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*



DoctorPepper4 said:


> just make sure you keep all the emails between you and bobby hill i got a call from an agent and he asked me how long this been going on and that a lot of people where complaining about him i passed on all the names and numbers from the 25 people that gave me their info he will be contacting you guys in the next couple of day just make sure you give the agent all the emails and paypal receipt paypal complaint # and bank complaint # as well like you guys know i got my full 150.00 back from my bank and they will take action against him....just remember make sure you have all your facts right when he asks you guys.....GOOD LUCK guys keep me posted



Hey can I give you my info too? Or is it too late


----------



## the_cw (Oct 1, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone hear from him?*



DoctorPepper4 said:


> just make sure you keep all the emails between you and bobby hill i got a call from an agent and he asked me how long this been going on and that a lot of people where complaining about him i passed on all the names and numbers from the 25 people that gave me their info he will be contacting you guys in the next couple of day just make sure you give the agent all the emails and paypal receipt paypal complaint # and bank complaint # as well like you guys know i got my full 150.00 back from my bank and they will take action against him....just remember make sure you have all your facts right when he asks you guys.....GOOD LUCK guys keep me posted



Yeah, I was wondering the same as Diablo. He owes me money and refuses contact.


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 1, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone hear from him?*

Same here man, he stole 350 from me and won't contact me.


----------



## fisheric (Oct 1, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone hear from him?*

woah, craziness. When I got my '11 it was kinda the same way. Really hard to get through to him.

Though he did eventually deliver my lizard.


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 1, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone hear from him?*

He has picked up and hung up on my 3 times


----------



## Ujarak (Oct 1, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone hear from him?*

i wouldnt mind giving my info as well if possible


----------



## GraphixInc (Oct 1, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone hear from him?*

I wouldn't mind giving my info as well if its not to late.


----------



## pauljr456 (Oct 1, 2012)

I Was wondering if anyone heard from him i called him he told me he would ship my black and white 2 weeks ago and i still got no tegu im really pissed off because im like 500$ in a hole for the enclosure and tegu if anyone can help me get my money back or something let me know im pissed i feel like im being scamed


----------



## chris00144 (Oct 1, 2012)

should call him and leave him a message about being interested in buying one of his tegus i bet he will contact you back lol then give him a nice ear full


----------



## pauljr456 (Oct 1, 2012)

chris00144 said:


> should call him and leave him a message about being interested in buying one of his tegus i bet he will contact you back lol then give him a nice ear full



im thinking about it i just wanted a damn tegu...


----------



## chris00144 (Oct 1, 2012)

yeah he sucks should go to reptile world in centereach if you live in longisland we still have 5 baby black and whites all healthy i take care of them


----------



## DoctorPepper4 (Oct 2, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone here from him?*



Diablo said:


> DoctorPepper4 said:
> 
> 
> > just make sure you keep all the emails between you and bobby hill i got a call from an agent and he asked me how long this been going on and that a lot of people where complaining about him i passed on all the names and numbers from the 25 people that gave me their info he will be contacting you guys in the next couple of day just make sure you give the agent all the emails and paypal receipt paypal complaint # and bank complaint # as well like you guys know i got my full 150.00 back from my bank and they will take action against him....just remember make sure you have all your facts right when he asks you guys.....GOOD LUCK guys keep me posted
> ...


 its not to late just fill out the IC3 form and have everything ready and then give me youre info and i'll just pass it to him...i'll tell him i forgot about you...


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 2, 2012)

I filled out one to I'm ready with all my information.


----------



## DoctorPepper4 (Oct 2, 2012)

*RE: Bobby hill, anyone hear from him?*



laurarfl said:


> You can also show copies of these threads and fauna BOI.


 yea laura i have all of them i mean even the treads with tydiuse(think i spelled it right) and the one where he said he called the cops on me and got me arrested witch was all a lie....he told the cops i was harassing him when they read everything and saw the video they started laughing and said this isn't harassment its just one pissed of buyer lololol and told me he set himself up called the cops and it turn around and is gonna bite him in the but....witch im glad cause know a lot of people know not to buy from him....im glad i got my point across and i hope his business goes under....and his paypal was never hacked trust and believe me when you have ove 200 people complaining and filling out complaint forms with paypal your paypal aint getting hacked its getting shut down and thats what happen to him...and since i was wrong i will apologize to you for going at you about a deleted tread when it wasnt you i was just frustrated with this hole bobby thing im never afraid to admit when im wrong and i was so wrong so here i go....laura i am sorry....



TeguBlake said:


> I filled out one to I'm ready with all my information.



never write your personal info like that ever it aint good....


----------



## got10 (Oct 2, 2012)

chris00144 said:


> yeah he sucks should go to reptile world in centereach if you live in longisland we still have 5 baby black and whites all healthy i take care of them



oh cool you're in my neck of the woods ?


----------



## Dana C (Oct 2, 2012)

pauljr456 said:


> chris00144 said:
> 
> 
> > should call him and leave him a message about being interested in buying one of his tegus i bet he will contact you back lol then give him a nice ear full
> ...



1. He will hang up on you most likely from what I have read.
2. Even if he gets your "ear full", he won't care. You might feel better but that is all.


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Oct 2, 2012)

yeah i have left him 7 messages and called 15 times the past week nothing


----------



## Skeetzy (Oct 2, 2012)

Left him a message about an hour ago saying I'm interested in his high white juvenile. He just called me. I asked him how my tegu was doing that he said he'd ship out two months ago. He said he's still working on shipping them out. I laughed and said don't lie to me Bobby, the only people who have gotten any are extremes and AA's. I said what about a refund. His answer was "when I can." he also said he's been in and out of the hospital for weeks and his doctor said he doesn't need any stress, and hung up on me. 

I think I'll be making a game of seeing how bad I can stress him out. Since the money is beyond my worries, I believe repaying some of the stress he caused me is good payback.


----------



## Diablo (Oct 2, 2012)

Skeetzy said:


> Left him a message about an hour ago saying I'm interested in his high white juvenile. He just called me. I asked him how my tegu was doing that he said he'd ship out two months ago. He said he's still working on shipping them out. I laughed and said don't lie to me Bobby, the only people who have gotten any are extremes and AA's. I said what about a refund. His answer was "when I can." he also said he's been in and out of the hospital for weeks and his doctor said he doesn't need any stress, and hung up on me.
> 
> I think I'll be making a game of seeing how bad I can stress him out. Since the money is beyond my worries, I believe repaying some of the stress he caused me is good payback.



If he has been in and out of the hospital I wonder why he wasn't stressed out by updating his site and taking in all these new orders.


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 2, 2012)

I just don't understand...


----------



## GraphixInc (Oct 2, 2012)

Me and my wife had tired to call everyday since July when we where supposed to get our extreme. We have gotten ahold of him 3 times each time he says he is shipping the rest of the tegus next week it just sad how we breed dogs and we respond to all calls that are intrested in our dogs regardless of if we have any for sale at the moment or not but yet he can't even pick up the phone to give an update even if its I am in bad health would be better then no answer or reply back at all.


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Oct 2, 2012)

one day he is going to mess with the wrong people and then he is F***ed


----------



## dgates08 (Oct 2, 2012)

I am finally throwing in the towel. I sent him the message requesting refund and that he has seven days to reply before i take legal action. hopefully i wont have to go through with that....


----------



## chris00144 (Oct 3, 2012)

Dana C said:


> pauljr456 said:
> 
> 
> > chris00144 said:
> ...



If he won't answer calls on people asking for the tegus they bought and haven't received but will call back for someone interested in buying a tegu, I think we should screw with him same way he's screwing with us and keep doing that over and over lol why not ?


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 3, 2012)

I just want a tegu, I don't care if it a normal and he keeps the rest of the money at this point I don't care...


----------



## chris00144 (Oct 3, 2012)

got10 said:


> chris00144 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah he sucks should go to reptile world in centereach if you live in longisland we still have 5 baby black and whites all healthy i take care of them
> ...



yeah about a mile away from the smith haven mall ill be there all Friday/ all weekend just ask for Chris G ill help you out


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 3, 2012)

The best thing to do is not to call and harass him...not to show up at his door...don't think of the vindictive things that you want to do. It may turn back on you.

File an IC3...that hurts.

And DrPepper...it's all good.  I know everyone was upset.


----------



## Melissa (Oct 4, 2012)

http://www.bbb.org/northwestern-florida/business-reviews/reptiles/varnyard-herps-in-panama-city-fl-90026862 

That is the BBB for Varnyard MAKE COMPLAINTS if you have been scammed. Complain here and IC3 make sure he realizes it is NOT right to scam people and lets try to warn others of his wrong doings!!!


----------



## Diablo (Oct 4, 2012)

Melissa said:


> http://www.bbb.org/northwestern-florida/business-reviews/reptiles/varnyard-herps-in-panama-city-fl-90026862
> 
> That is the BBB for Varnyard MAKE COMPLAINTS if you have been scammed. Complain here and IC3 make sure he realizes it is NOT right to scam people and lets try to warn others of his wrong doings!!!



I just did


----------



## chris00144 (Oct 4, 2012)

Don't no if anyone is waiting for baby black and white tegus but my boss got off the phone with bobby hill few days ago and was about buy 6 tegus from him then saw all the stuff about him it crazy how he's still trying to sell them


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 4, 2012)

Are you kidding me, he can't answer my calls for 3 weeks but can try to sell 6 invisible tegus...


----------



## Skeetzy (Oct 4, 2012)

I posted that the other day. I left him a voice mail saying I was interested in his high white juvenile. Called me back within the hour.


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow.... That makes me so mad...


----------



## GraphixInc (Oct 10, 2012)

So has anyone heard anything else? Or is it now a subject that is dead?


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm still waiting...may call again may not.others filing claims.etc.no-one is happy.we all feel scammed

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GraphixInc (Oct 10, 2012)

Yea me and my wife are one of those that lost $350 on our extreme that we never got. I was just checking in to see if anything has been said about anything new.


----------



## Diablo (Oct 10, 2012)

We've all pretty much done what we could within reasonable means and what we can do in our spare time. Short of going down there and pulling a gun on him. Not really sure what to do now.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## the_cw (Oct 10, 2012)

Let people know next year. He's a thief. I think the mods should do more than simply let it rest.


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 10, 2012)

Well my law I forcemeat said to keep quite about it and it will all work out, his name is in the FBI list of online scammers and he has a time limit to pay us all back. Make a IC3 complaint and contact your general of police. And make a claim and if your feeling like it contact his city police.. Please keep making claims. Make him more of a priority. It will get all of us our checks in the mail. That's all I'm going to say. I started a list to for when I call again around Halloween. If I don't receive and word or refund. So they can start putting more seriouse actions in. Please guys let's stop this.


----------



## Kym123089 (Oct 10, 2012)

The website seems to be shut down for now


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 10, 2012)

It's still up tegusforsale.com he has like 3 sites


Varnyard-herps-inc.com and varnyard-herps.com


----------



## Kym123089 (Oct 10, 2012)

One of the varnyardherps sites said the domain was available


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 10, 2012)

2 of them work


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 10, 2012)

The mods aren't going to let it rest, but you have to make sure that someone can't come back with a counter suit for libel or harassment. Trust the process  A lot goes on behind the scenes, too.


----------



## the_cw (Oct 10, 2012)

I trust you!


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 11, 2012)

Trust her she is telling the truth...


----------



## GraphixInc (Oct 11, 2012)

I trust that things are being done it is just hard to keep telling our kids that they can't have a pet lizard because that was our money that was saved up. My wife has filed the IC3 and also a police report, and even tried to go back to the bank but because it was past 60 days the bank can't get the money back nor can pay-pal I have called everyone that I know besides going all the way to Florida and filing a small claims order which there is no real way for me to afford that either /sigh


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm very sorry, I'm in the same bout, but everything will be fine, things like this take time.


----------



## GraphixInc (Oct 14, 2012)

So I am sitting at work and my wife calls me to tell me Bobby Hill has called and asked if we wanted our tegu which my wife replies yes we have been waiting on our tegu. Bobby then tells her that he has been in the hospital as he did before and that he is shipping our tegu tommorrow so we will see.


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 14, 2012)

Me to ... Thank you god. Please let my little one come


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Oct 14, 2012)

I pray he calls me as i have just called him


----------



## Melissa (Oct 14, 2012)

Ya I called my husband because I was kind of surprised that Bobby called me lol. He said he has been very ill and he just got him this morning and he would be shipping our tegu tomorrow. I really hope he does, I hope he gets all of you guys your tegus also.


----------



## Skeetzy (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm curious as to how old these tegus are going to be, if he is in fact shipping. I'm guessing they're the "July 19th" clutch as he told me. Even though I've seen dates posted all around the middle of July for hatch dates. So they should be about 3 months, and a good size. Won't be shocked if they're younger though.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Should I call him again does anyone think? This is strange...I haven't had any recent contact.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Melissa (Oct 15, 2012)

Can't hurt to try? I was really shocked to get a call, just hopefully he ships us an extreme fingers crossed.


----------



## k1ngph1l (Oct 15, 2012)

Skeetzy said:


> I'm curious as to how old these tegus are going to be, if he is in fact shipping. I'm guessing they're the "July 19th" clutch as he told me. Even though I've seen dates posted all around the middle of July for hatch dates. So they should be about 3 months, and a good size. Won't be shocked if they're younger though.



They are less than a month old. I got an extreme and an AA from Bobby 2 weeks ago and the AA looks like it just hatched. The EG looks about 4-5 weeks old.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Anyone who ordered a normal blk and wht argentine heard anything or gotten theirs? My deposit was back in march so just wondering...

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Oct 15, 2012)

nothin i had called and as usual nothing


----------



## DavidRosi (Oct 15, 2012)

From what I've heard, he contacts the people who want a tegu that haven't ordered or given him money... "New, potential buyers"... So why don't you pretend to be one of them, get him on the phone and get your deep, dark British on. "Alr't guv, it's *insert name, tegu, money been deposited* sort it."

It's kinda stressful to read the posts on here because people just would not stand for it here.


----------



## Skeetzy (Oct 15, 2012)

Nothing since I pretended to be a new customer. That does get his attention by the way. Use a family members phone and leave a voice mail saying you want to place a deposit. He'll call back.


----------



## GraphixInc (Oct 15, 2012)

Well Bobby called yesterday while I was working and said our Tegu would be shipping today and he would email our Tracking number here it is 430 so it 530 where he is and I do believe all shipping stops that late so who knows if he really did ship it.


----------



## Melissa (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok so Bobby just called with our tracking number, ours is a 2 day delivery but temps should be fine 52-70 in our area. He said he had more phone calls to make, so hopefully you will all be getting a call.


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 15, 2012)

Just got mine(;


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Omg are you kidding??? Got your call or tegu??? Should I call him yet? Tomorrow maybe? Ugh

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 15, 2012)

Tracking number, and it's real... Call to marrow. He's calling a lot of people


----------



## tegus4life (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm glad people are starting to get their tegus. I hope he makes things right.


----------



## GraphixInc (Oct 15, 2012)

According to our Tracking number it should be here no later then wed at 3pm.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Are any of these blk and wht normals? I think we have been hearing about extremes and all americans...but mine is a blk and wht.I'll still call to see what he says though...fingers crossed 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GraphixInc (Oct 15, 2012)

ours is an extreme


----------



## Logie_Bear (Oct 15, 2012)

Weren't there only supposed to be 2 clutches of extreme giants this year? The last clutch hatched mid June... I would be very skeptical if I'd paid for an extreme and the tegu I get is only a few weeks old....


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm really happy for anyone who is finally getting their babies...just a shame that there was so much stress and waiting. As for me, I have "niles "...bought locally...to appease my anxiety. And hopefully I'll either get my Varnyard 'someday ' or get the money back. But either way, I've learned to be wary of internet purchases and like I said, I do have my one baby and I'm totally in love with him.he's the sweetest most intelligent beast I own... 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GraphixInc (Oct 16, 2012)

Well we got ours today my wife went and picked it up at the post office its supposed to be an extreme but it is really small it can fit in your hand. I don't know if its a new clutch that he didn't say was coming or what. Just happy to have a Tegu lol.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Oct 16, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if he did get a late clutch of extremes. I've yet to hear of anyone receiving normal B&W's though.


----------



## Melissa (Oct 16, 2012)

Ya as my husband said, we would have got ours tomorrow but I saw it left Memphis this am and figured it would going through Jackson so called and sure enough he was sitting at Jackson post office they said I could pick him up by 5 so 2 hours and so later back home. I highly doubt he is much over 3 weeks if even that he is so little lol but beautiful and looks/acts healthy so I am totally happy.


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes mine is tinny but is eating and is very very nice/calm


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RE: Bobby Hill anyone hear from him?????*



TegusRawsome80 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if he did get a late clutch of extremes. I've yet to hear of anyone receiving normal B&W's though.



Yeah.I'm still waiting for my normal.I called today but got machine.just left my name and number... 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


But Im really really happy you guys got yours!!! How exciting! And you paid a lot more than I did...so it would have been a greater loss...congrats to all the new 'parents '!!! :heart:

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you so much your such a great person<3


----------

